# HPPD and DP; Is it permanent?



## Maxa2K (Nov 24, 2016)

Hello everyone, my name's Max, 16 years old in Junior year, and I have never had anxiety problems. In July, I tried acid, and had a great time until I tried to sleep and freaked out. Turned out I we fine, a week later I smoked too much bud, and since then I have had DP. Even with that, I've continued my use of alcohol and pot( not good I know but I need motivation that there really is the light at the end of the tunnel). I've also came to the conclusion that I have HPPD, very minor at that, only snow and floaters if I look for them, and the walls breathe in a very minor fashion if I zone out at them for a few minutes. It all feels hopeless, and the anxiety in combination with DP and HPPD is one hell of a mental cocktail. It's like a big triangle that just manifests fear out of itself. My question is, will this subside, or is all of this permanent? If not, how do I fix myself and return to my old, happy self? Thank you all so much.


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

You should read up on the HPPD forum as many of your questions are likely to be addressed over there: http://hppdonline.com/

To sum up the basics:

I'm in a somewhat similar boat as you. I took a hit of acid a year and a half ago and got both HPPD and DP, although my HPPD was much worse than yours, so in that sense consider yourself lucky.

I'll eventually recover fully (I'm very confident in this) but it might take upwards of three years or more. Some people recover from HPPD in a matter of months but I haven't heard of too many people recovering from DP in that same time frame. I hate to be the bearer of bad news but chances are you're gonna have HPPD and DP to some degree for quite a while. You're better to accept it now and do everything you can to get better which means no drugs, no alcohol, lots of exercise, eating healthy, perhaps seeing a therapist, etc. There's all sorts of information on these boards about things that work and things that don't work but it's universally agreed that continued drug use will only worsen your condition. I know it's tough being in high school and having friends and a social life but you have to weigh your options here: Either quit drugs now and give yourself a chance at recovery or continue doing drugs and perhaps have HPPD and DP for the rest of your life. It's really a no brainer -- no pun intended.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> My question is, will this subside, or is all of this permanent?


This is unpredictable. Some people recover in the course of the some months of years, but for many people it's life without parole. At the moment nobody can say who will get out and who will get the life sentence.



> If not, how do I fix myself and return to my old, happy self?


Treatment with medication may improve symptoms of both DPD and HPPD, but again it's trial and error.


----------

